# School Teacher wants to migrate to Australia



## tt1980 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi,

I am an English Language Teacher with 6 yrs experience in teaching class V & VI. Would you please suggest me in detail how can I migrate to Australia in easiest way? How can I assess my skills? How can I find jobs? Which category Visa should I apply to be migrated with my husband and one child? Pls. help me....


----------



## French Connection (Jun 29, 2010)

tt1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an English Language Teacher with 6 yrs experience in teaching class V & VI. Would you please suggest me in detail how can I migrate to Australia in easiest way? How can I assess my skills? How can I find jobs? Which category Visa should I apply to be migrated with my husband and one child? Pls. help me....


Here's a start: Department of Immigration & Citizenship

Good luck & happy reading!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi tt1980, 

Welcome to the forum. 

Have you read through the sticky posts at the top of this forum? They are a great way to start learning about how to move to Australia. 

There is a DIAC (Dept of of Immigration and Citizenship) visa wizard in the 'PLEASE READ....' sticky post which has the most popular visas and is a good place to start looking for a visa. 

Visas will look at your age as well as your skill set. 

The easiest way for a teacher to move is probably to look at which states are doing sponsorship for teachers. That is assuming that you don't have any relatives here in Australia. By the way I'm not an agent so if you want professional advice you should always consult an agent. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

Have a look at these websites:

Welcome

Every State/Territory has it's own Department of Education website, here's the one for Victoria: Find a Job - Careers in Education & Early Childhood Development - Department of Education and Early Childhood Development

Generally, most people opt for the Skilled Independent Subclass 175 visa which will give you Permanent Residence. As Karen suggested have a look at the various visas, their obligations and eligibility and I always recommend contacting an agent to make sure you're on the right path, the first consultation is usually free without obligation.

Good luck!
Dolly


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Please check the SOL list.
In that list you can see that Secondary teachers have priority.
If you are a primary teacher it will take some time to get visa.
.................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------

